# Any advice would be appreciated....



## Arlene128 (Aug 27, 2010)

Sorry for the me post, just hoping someone can relate and offer advice.
My story so far......Had fet 21/08, 1wk in the 2ww i started bleeding on af due date (no more or less then usual) and believed it to be all over for us, was advised to test on otd anyway. Tested and got bfp  . Have 1st scan booked for 28/09. Tested again a wk later (11/09) as worried i may have been pregnant but lost it with the bleed, and cb digital conf pregnant and gone up from original test of 1-2 wks to 2-3 wks. So started to feel a bit more positive. On Monday evening 13/09 i started with really bad af type pains and bleed a little, pure red with no clots (sorry for tmi). went to hosp and referred to epu. Had a scan booked for Wed 15/09. Had no loss or pain since Monday. So was floored when the sonogropher said there was nothing there   I was then sent to have a hcg test. The test came back at 150 which i was advised was low for 6wks (3wks post fet) and as I'd had a fet they know the exact dates so no hope for a mix up over dates. I went back yesterday for follow up hcg test and it had gone down to 128. I understand that this obviously means it's all over but the hosp want to retest tomorrow as they expected the result to drop by half. I guess I'm just finding it so hard to believe it's over especially when my breasts are still really sore. I can't get my head around the words "there's nothing there" how could there have been nothing there when I've hardly bled and the pg test had progressed?. I just want it to be over if that's the case, having to keep going back just keeps dragging it out. So sorry for the rant, i just felt that i had to put it all into words to try to understand it.
wish you all good luck & success on your ttc journeys xxx


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh Arlene
  to you , what a horrible time you are having.
It can take several weeks for all the hcg to come out of the body so I would say thats why you still have all your symptoms.
It took me 7 weeks after my mis to get a negative on hpt.  It heart breaking testing all the time and its still positive - I kep thinking it was wrong but sadly it wasnt.
Take care of yourself.

BoBo


----------



## Arlene128 (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you Bobo & sorry to hear of your loss too  
I went back today and my levels had dropped to 88, so they are happy to rule out ectopic. I've just been advised to wait this week and to take a urine sample back next Sunday. They are hoping i will mc naturally by then, if not will discuss other options with me next week  
From reading some of the other threads on here, It amazes me how different the affects of mc is to each individual, some peoples symptoms disappear straight away while others (inc you & i) have to endure the false hope for weeks after....never mind, I've just got to try to lift this dark cloud from over me and carry on 

Thanks again & take care Xxx


----------

